# Blonde Squirrel



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Seen this guy while doing some late season scouting... Though I'd share, pretty neat!


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

I have never seen one that color. Thanks for sharing.


----------

